# Source for headlights......



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

looking for a source of some headlights for my 01 A6 Avant. Saw these on ebay, but was wondering if anyone had any other ideas.......
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (2008cc)*

Angel eyes are for BMWs only, if you ask me. If you want something else than the original ones, find a pair of Allroad lights, or paint your existing lights black, like derracuda did to his car.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3540881


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (PerL)*

I have one headlight now getting moisture in it , but didnt have luck fixing a headlight on my sc300 in the past. is there a write up on how do this on the AUDI A6?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (2008cc)*

I don't know of any writeup. I have one headlight on my car that's very wet as well, it's now useless because the chrome has gone flat, both in the ellipsoid low beam and the high beam. Even though it's an HID light, it's pretty much useless.
What you can do are a couple of things. You could have the headlight lense pulled off (you need to heat the seam carefully) and reseal it, or you can try to smear a layer of some sort of silicone sealant along the seal between the lense and housing.
Use a hair dryer to dry the headlight as well, and if you regularly use a high pressure washer (like me), be careful around the headlights, as the water will be forced inside the light.


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (PerL)*

do the allroad lights fit properly on a facelift a6?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (DannyGangstaGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DannyGangstaGTi* »_do the allroad lights fit properly on a facelift a6?

No, they will only fit the pre-facelift models, 98-01.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (PerL)*

can you show me the difference on the facelift? what is different? I have a 01 a6 avant......


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_can you show me the difference on the facelift? what is different? I have a 01 a6 avant......

The 2002-up models have slightly bigger headlights and a different grill than the 2001-down models. There are also some other minor detail differences, both inside and outside.
Facelift model








Pre-facelift model








This is not including the V8 models (A6 4.2 and S6) as these had the newer look from the very beginning.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (PerL)*

damn! was looking at the allroad lights and like them. guess I will either take this one apart or get a new one...
thanks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (2008cc)*

Yeah, the Allroad lights are very nice, they should've been fitted to all A6s. I can't wait to get mine, they're on the way from Germany as we speak.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (2008cc)*

keep watching ebay! one will come up. 
And if the condensation is the problem, make sure everything is sealed up properly before putting down coin on a new housing...
And those you linked on ebay are not HID


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Source for headlights...... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
No, they will only fit the pre-facelift models, 98-01.

thank you sir


----------

